# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Συνδεση παλιάς κεραμιης εστιας με καινουργιο φούρνο

## chiskos

Γεια σας παιδια.
Εχω εντοιχισμένο φουρνο κατω πάγκου zanussi με κεραμικες εστίες επισης zanussi περίπου 15ετίας.Οι εστίες είναι συνδεμένες με το φούρνο με ένα βίσμα 5νταπολικό η 4πολικο δεν θυμάμε ακριβώς.
Επειδή ο φούρνος τα έχει πεξει πλέον θέλει αντικατάσταση. Οι εστίες ειναι εντάξει οποτε πάμε μόνο για φούρνο.
Μετά απο ερευνα κατέληξα πάλι σε φούρνο zanussi και συγκεκριμμένα στο μοδέλο ZOU20301XK, επειδή είναι στις ίδιες διαστάσεις και επειδή οι διακόπτες των εστίων είναι επάνω στον φούρνο οπως και στον παλιό.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι, εάν θα είναι συμβατή η σύνδεση του νέου φούρνου με τις παλιές κεραμικές εστίες. Εάν δηλαδή το βίσμα σύνδεσης της παλιας κεραμικής τεριάζει με τον νέο φουρνο. Στην περίπτωση που δεν τεριάζει υπάρχει αντάπτορας για να δώση λύση;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το θέμα βύσμα/αντάπτορας είναι το λιγότερο πρόβλημα. (ταιριάζει και μη ... διορθώνεται)
Η απορία είναι αν ο νέος φούρνος (συγκεκριμένα οι ενσωματωμένοι διακόπτες του νέου) είναι ακριβώς στις ίδιες συνθήκες (καλώδια/αριθμού επαφές  των εστιών του παλιού /θερμοστάτεςκτλ) έτσι ώστε να ταιριάξουν. Αυτό νομίζω θα πρέπει να το κάνεις ερώτηση στις συγκεκριμένες αντιπροσωπείες της Zannusi για να σου που με σιγουριά αν με βάση το παλιό μοντέλο σου μπορεί να ταιριάξει χωρίς προβλήματα με τον νέο φούρνο.

----------


## chiskos

Ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντησή σου φίλε Πέτρο.
Επικοινώνησα με την  zanussi και μου είπαν, γίνετε με μετατροπή της καλοδίοσης των εστιών  αλλά θα χάσω 1 εστία απο τις 6 που έχει η παλιά (η παλαιά έχει 2  κανονικές ,μια διπλή και 1 οβαλ ), Κόστος γύρω στα 90€. Μάλλον θα  κοιτάξω για καινούργια για να μη μπλέξω με τέτιου είδους μετατροπές και  δεν θα ξέρω και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αλλα αν παρεις καινουριο φουρνο  θα χρειαστεις οπωσδηποτε και εστιες,η καταλαβα κατι λαθος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι αλλα αν παρεις καινουριο φουρνο  θα χρειαστεις οπωσδηποτε και εστιες,η καταλαβα κατι λαθος;


Μιλάει για ηλεκτρική κουζίνα (μη ενιαία με τις εστίες ... δηλαδή άλλο κομμάτι ο φούρνος και χωριστά το "ταβάνι " με τις εστίες. Δηλαδή ο φούρνος τοποθετείτε κάτω από το "ξύλο του πάγκου της κουζίνας" και οι εστίες από πάνω από τον ξύλινο πάγκο χωριστό δηλαδή. Απλά ήθελε να αλλάξει μόνο τον φούρνο που είναι από κάτω και όχι τις (εστίες παλιές) που θεωρεί ότι είναι καλές.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα χαθεί η μια εστία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα χαθεί η μια εστία.





> Επικοινώνησα με την zanussi και μου είπαν, γίνετε με μετατροπή της καλοδίοσης των εστιών αλλά θα χάσω 1 εστία απο τις 6 που έχει η παλιά (η παλαιά έχει 2 κανονικές ,μια διπλή και 1 οβαλ ),


Γιατί ο νέος φούρνος που θα αγοράσει προφανώς οι διακόπτες του (που είναι ενσωματωμένοι πάνω στον νέο φούρνο και όχι στην επάνω πλάκα των εστιών) τυγχάνει να έχει 1 "εντολή τροφοδοσίας" λιγότερη.
Παρομοίως θα μπορούσε να τύγχανε και με περισσότερες επιλογές (από διακόπτες νέου φούρνου) π.χ. για 7 εστίες (αντί για 6)... και απλά θα "περίσσευε" τον έναν από αυτούς τους διακόπτες .

----------


## FILMAN

Και ποιος τον εμποδίζει να συνδέσει μόνιμα μαζί τα δυο κομμάτια της εστίας ώστε να δουλεύει ολόκληρη;

----------


## JOUN

> Μιλάει για ηλεκτρική κουζίνα (μη ενιαία με τις εστίες ... δηλαδή άλλο κομμάτι ο φούρνος και χωριστά το "ταβάνι " με τις εστίες. Δηλαδή ο φούρνος τοποθετείτε κάτω από το "ξύλο του πάγκου της κουζίνας" και οι εστίες από πάνω από τον ξύλινο πάγκο χωριστό δηλαδή. Απλά ήθελε να αλλάξει μόνο τον φούρνο που είναι από κάτω και όχι τις (εστίες παλιές) που θεωρεί ότι είναι καλές.


Εχω καταλαβει τι εννοει.Αν προσεξες λεει οτι οι διακοπτες χειρισμου των εστιων βρισκονται επανω στον φουρνο,γιαυτο αλλωστε τιθεται και θεμα συμβατοτητας του παλιου φουρνου με τον καινουριο..
Αν οι εστιες ηταν αυτονομες απο θεμα χειρισμου δηλ αν παιρναν κανονικα τροφοδοσια και ειχαν επανω τους διακοπτες χειρισμου, θα μπορουσε να βαλει οποιονδηποτε φουρνο και να τελειωνει.

----------


## JOUN

> Και ποιος τον εμποδίζει να συνδέσει μόνιμα μαζί τα δυο κομμάτια της εστίας ώστε να δουλεύει ολόκληρη;


Πιθανοτατα η εξτρα θεση ειναι η οβαλ που δεν εξυπηρετει να δουλευει παντα μαζι με την υπολοιπη εστια.Ασε που θελει και πατεντα στο βυσμα για να παρει ταση.

----------

